# No. IL: Rehabbed pigeons seek safe haven



## BlueFrog (Jul 4, 2008)

Hi everyone!

Long-time lurker, first time poster. 

I do a lot of small animal rescue work, and after receiving a rehomed Archangel pigeon with a broken leg, I was hooked. Well, I made the happy mistake of mentioning this to a severely overcrowded shelter I work with, and guess who now receives their pigeons? I'm far from an expert, but I'm doing my best and very open to learning more.

I currently have two feral pigeons who were found loose that both the shelter staff and I agree were probably hand-raised. They are very closely bonded, but only one of them seems able to fly. I'm hoping someone with a hobby flock could take them in so they can receive more exercise than I can provide, but still have ready access to food, water, and shelter. 

I also was just given two hand-raised feral fledglings (still have the teeniest bit of "fuzz" showing through the feathers) and told I could just release them as is. As these are definitely hand-fed babies, I'm again hoping for a hobby flock or perhaps a more experienced rehabber so these essentially domestic pigeons have a better chance at survival than if I just open the cage and say "Fly free, baby birds!" 

And for the experienced rehabber (at least, more experienced than I am) I have the cutest pair of feral babies with pinfeathers I'm hand feeding. The family is none too thrilled with me over their presence in the household, but the shelter had no staff to feed them so it was either me or a one-way trip to the back room for them.

Finding these pigeons homes - or giving me experienced guidance as to what other, better options I should employ - will open up more space for me to take in additional critters who need a little human assistance. 

I'm located near O'Hare airport, about 1 hour south of the WI border and one hour NW of the Indiana border. Have some ability to deliver but not much, although I am an expert on putting together rescue transport trains.


----------



## myrpalom (Aug 12, 2004)

*Bumping up*

Hello Blue Frog
Welcome to Pigeon Talk and thank you for caring for those pigeons.
Unfortunately I am to far for helping you with an adoption (I am in Belgium, I have a rescue center for pigeons called Lapalomatriste) but I wish you good luck in finding a home for your rescues.
Maybe you should post in the "General Discussions" forum to present yourself and you pidgies.
Myriam


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Hi Bluefrog...thank you for letting us know about the pigeons in your care that need to be placed. The past several weeks there have been many posting here and hoping to do
the same, so be patient as this could take a while.
Here is a link that might help you determine which, if any, can be released and if so, how to do it in the best possible way for the bird. Keep checking in and remind us of you need.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f23/to-release-or-not-to-release-10874.html


----------

